# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  لینک

## zahra_nosrati

سلام وقت بخیر من می خوام وقتی بر روی لینکی کلیک صورت میگیره یک فایل دانلود بشه و میخوام از دستورات پی اچ پیاستفاده کنم چون در یک صفحه 10 تا عنوان دارم چطور می تونم این کد ها روبنویسم؟
مثلا:
<a href="#"> Dowload File1 </a>
<a href="#"> Dowload File2 </a>
با کلیک روی Dowload File1 یک فایل دانلود بشه
با کلیک روی Dowload File2 فایل دیگه
ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید.

----------

